# Some Agility brags



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Well on Friday Hawkeye did diddly squat.
Today He got a score of 95/100 for Jumpers and second place out of 15ish dogs, and a score of 90/100 for Standard and a forth place out of 16 dogs and he got the best time of any dog in his class with 19.2 seconds under.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats! Any video? I can't wait to trial again in February. I ran my friend's Golden this past weekend at a trial, got first place in Exc A 24" Std, for her AX title. Now I wanna get back in the ring with my own darn dog.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

No video or photos, There was an awsome photo of him doing the broad jump and I wanted it soooooo baddly but I wasn't paying $25 for a 5X7 print.
Next year he will get his CD NA NAJ and VCD1 and hopefully also his OA OAJ CDX and VCD2 if I can enter him in enough trials I know he is more than capable of doing all that next year it just depends on money and time on my part.


----------

